

BFL ASIC hosting at affiliate data centers could control bitcoin 50% hash rate - bitcoin-fool
https://forums.butterflylabs.com/showwiki.php?title=FAQ:MiniRig+SC+and+Single+SC+Hosting

======
bitcoin-fool
BFL has affiliate data centers where those purchasing the more powerful BFL
machines can have their systems hosted, for a fee.

The default option: "Your hosted units will be added to a mining farm and you
will be paid out regularly based on their collective output." Datacenter and
BFL personnel will be monitoring and maintaining the machines for defects. The
hosting option makes sense for new untested hardware like this ...

So, it's likely the pools will control > 50% of the bitcoin hashrate at some
point.

